# Kabenung Lake?



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Anybody fished Kabenung Lake north of Wawa, Ont.? I'm heading up to Normandy Lodge in mid-August and could use some gouge on depth, structure, weeds, etc.. I'll mostly be targeting Northerns, but, as usual, will fish for whatever's hitting.
I'll have the option to trailer to other lakes in the area as well.
Planning, planning, planning..... 

WPM


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am headed there Friday for 5 days of fishing. I will post a report late next week. I have never been there so not sure what all to take. I haven't found a whole lot of info online either. Just have to keep throwing stuff until I figure something out.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Not familiar with that venue, but BIG buzz baits and BIG Zara Spooks can be a hoot in August for Northerns. 7 inch Perch Rapalas can be a go-to bait, if the weeds aren't unbearable. Old faithful Johnson Silver Minnows can be thrown a mile and still catch lots and big Northerns.


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

My trip north went well. We mainly targeted walleyes but did spend some time casting for pike and smallmouth. Had trouble with the small pike hitting anything I threw for smallies. Did not get any really big pike but I also didn't get to fish very many weed beds. I was pretty limited with the boat I had to use. I also wasn't able to get into the west end of the lake either. I did talk to a few different people who told me the pike fishing was better there.(more and bigger weedbeds) I was told that spoons do really well and did get to see a 40 inch fish that was taken on a spoon fished slow and deep in the weeds on the west end of the lake. I casted a jerk bait quite a bit and the pike liked it. It was my first experience fishing for pike and I leaned very quickly how important a leaded was. Missed a decent fish that cut my line. It hit a Zara puppy which made for a pretty exciting strike. I wish I could have done more top water fishing. Be cautious navigating the lake, there tons of very large rocks with many just under the surface. I can't tell you much about depth because the boat I used didn't have electronics. The walleye were in 10 to 12 foot of water and we did really well with leeches and crawlers. I enjoyed the scenery and wildlife and I'm sure I will be back in the future.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Big spoons like Williams Warbler also. For Walleyes use jigs with twister tails or swimbaits in chartreuse, white, orange or pink. Tip jigs with salted minnows.


----------

